
Burkina Faso’s maps haven't been updated in 50 years until now - rmason
https://medium.com/planet-stories/new-maps-for-a-new-millennium-b276623d9764#.upb9e7lav
======
bainsfather
No mention of OpenStreetMap?

------
DrScump
Burkina Faso has only existed (under that name) for 31 years (although
independent for 55 years).

